# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Каким мобильным телефоном Вы пользуетесь?

## orvman

Каким мобильным телефоном Вы пользуетесь?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Sony Ericsson T100  :Smiley:

----------


## orvman

Не успел опрос сделать, а уже один ответ есть., какой шустренький  :Smiley: 
А пользуюсь Pantech - дизайн мне их нравится, а качество - это Nokia и Sony Ericsson

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> какой шустренький


Проходил мимо, дай думаю зайду  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

У меня - Nokia 2650, у жены - Motorola C115 - надо было срочно, и недорого  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

ошибочка  :Smiley:  


> У меня нет мобильн*оо*го телефона

----------


## pig

Nokia 3310 - лучшая модель из phone only
А дочке-студентке для мобильного интернета (другого в общежитии нет пока) и шпионажа в публичных библиотеках выбрали Motorola L6

----------


## Xen

Нокия смартфоны онли

----------


## Iceman

> Нокия смартфоны онли


Гут! Аналогично.

----------


## Shu_b

Philips'ы - 630 c радио для жены, 650(Xenium [email protected]с) у меня, патамушто долгоиграющий.  :Smiley:

----------


## Sanja

Nokia 6230 (w/o i prefix)

----------


## Minos

Nokia 6021 - интернет, беспроводная связь и ни каких фотоаппаратов.

----------


## Timoha

Nokia 5240i

----------


## MOCT

> А дочке-студентке для мобильного интернета (другого в общежитии нет пока) и шпионажа в публичных библиотеках выбрали Motorola L6


а можно поподробнее про шпионаж? ;-)

----------


## anton_dr

наверное, фотошпионаж  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> наверное, фотошпионаж


а я думал блюджекинг.
а вообще удивительно - для чего родители детям телефоны покупают!

----------


## anton_dr

Ну я знаю, по своей сестре, она на 13 лет меня младше, единственно, для того, чтобы иметь всегда возможность знать, где твой ребенок. И своему сыну, ему сейчас 3,5 года, планирую купит какой-нить мобильник для детей, с двумя кнопками "мама"и "папа" лет в 5-6.

----------


## pig

> наверное, фотошпионаж


Ага. Для конспектирования очень удобно, если время поджимает.

----------


## anton_dr

А с разрешением 0,3 мегапиксела можно страницы фоткать, что потом и понятно все было?

----------


## orvman

Можно, только "с ближины". Я когда паспорт делал по утере, там всякие реквизиты типа оплаты, ну наф. их переписывать - щелкнул - все нормально. А лучше же, конечно, 1.3.Мп юзать.

----------


## Aquarius

SonyEricsson K700i

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Motorola V 620  нравяться раскладушки  :Smiley:

----------


## spitamen

NOKIA FOREVER!!!
У меня NOKIA 6230i, а до этого был NOKIA 6630

----------


## Terry

А я вот обзавёлся Nokia 6630. А проголосовать второй раз не могу  :Smiley:

----------


## Палыч

А я два с собой постоянно таскаю. И оба Сименсы. Правда, разных поколений. В одном Билайн (потому, что зона обслуживания большая), а в другом Мегафон (потому, что дёшево).

А, вообще, хочу заметить, что мне от мобильной трубки кроме, как позвонить и принять входящий вызов больше ничего и не нужно. Ну ещё изредка SMS принять/послать, Записная книжка.... И это,пожалуй, всё.

Вот такой я консервативный.  :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> А я два с собой постоянно таскаю. И оба Сименсы. Правда, разных поколений. В одном Билайн (потому, что зона обслуживания большая), а в другом Мегафон (потому, что дёшево).


и звонят сразу на оба номера? если нет, то проще поставить мультисим и ходить с одним телефоном (меньше заряжать, меноше места требуют, меньше облучение и т.д.)

----------


## spitamen

> и звонят сразу на оба номера? если нет, то проще поставить мультисим и ходить с одним телефоном (меньше заряжать, меноше места требуют, меньше облучение и т.д.)



Точно сказано, я бы тоже самое порекомендовал бы , но еси есть другая причина то то ему виднее толк от этого  :Smiley: ))

----------


## RiC

> Точно сказано, я бы тоже самое порекомендовал бы , но еси есть другая причина то то ему виднее толк от этого ))


Есть - у Меги Симки не читаются  :Sad:  Единственно можно китайскую вставку поюзать для выпиливания чипа из симки - лобзиком.

----------


## MOCT

> Есть - у Меги Симки не читаются  Единственно можно китайскую вставку поюзать для выпиливания чипа из симки - лобзиком.


да, у Мегафона в последнее время симки какие-то совсем левые - народ постоянно на глюки жалуется

----------


## ISO

А мне с телефонами долго не везло, пока не купил MOTOROLA V535? уже второй год она у меня, проблем нету. Удобно, что в комплекте шло и кабель и диск с драйверами и блютус. :Smiley:

----------


## MOCT

> А мне с телефонами долго не везло, пока не купил MOTOROLA V535? уже второй год она у меня, проблем нету. Удобно, что в комплекте шло и кабель и диск с драйверами и блютус.


у меня такой же. Блютус работает только тогда, когда захочет (вяжется не со всеми). Бывает телефон молча заглючит, и пока не догадаешься включить-выключить могут не проходить смс или еще какая ерунда.  :Sad:

----------


## ISO

> Бывает телефон молча заглючит, и пока не догадаешься включить-выключить могут не проходить смс или еще какая ерунда.


Такая же проблема у меня была с Pantech 500, только еще круче, телефон просто висел на поясе, клавиатура работала, дисплей показывал отличный прием, но все кто звонил не могли дозвониться, да и я сам, при попытке набрать номер, получал сообщение, что вызов завершен. Отдал обратно в магазин, с большим трудом, но деньги вернули. С моторолкой бывает такое, что СМС не хотят уходить, но это только с теми номерами, которых нет в телефонном справочнике. Да, еще не могу выйти в интернет через блютус-адаптер, комп телефон находит, все устанавливает, но при попытке подключить удаленное соединение, пишет, что модем не готов. Так что с фразой что проблем нет - это я погорячился, наверное сравнивал с предыдущими моделями :Smiley:

----------


## orvman

> Такая же проблема у меня была с Pantech 500


 У меня Pantech G500E. Проблем нет и не было. Однажды с девками пиво пил. И я, как настоящий придурок, из всех стаканов, стоявших на столе, умудрился уронить телефон, да еще и в стакан, да еще и именно в тот стакан, в котором пиво было. Думал все, хана. Ан нет - выдержал. 


> да, у Мегафона в последнее время симки какие-то совсем левые - народ постоянно на глюки жалуется


 Подтверждаю глюк. На картах МТС такого никогда не было. Вот пример из жизни. У меня телефон-раскладушка. Открываем телефон. И видим: "Чтение Sim-карты". И усе, пипец. "Список быстрого набора" (ну типа нажал циферку и пошел вызов) и т.д. слетают нах. - приходится заново вбивать.

----------


## Any1989

У меня сейчас Siemaens CX65.Была ещё Motorola C205,и Samsung C100,но у меня его украли... :Embarassed:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Самый первый мой телефон был Motorola (кирпичь ) уже не помню модель :Smiley:  Следующий был Motorola t100 маленький телефончик как тогда казалось когда он только появился...Сгорел! Следующий Simens A35 ... Сперли! Далее ... Sonyericsson T-630.... служил верой и правдой достаточно долго!- Сменил на Sonyericsson P910i - утоплен в реке Катунь во время сплава....!
Nokia 6670 получен на халяву.... был успешно сперт у меня!(как пришло так и ушло)!
Сейчас временно без трубы... планируется купить  Sonyericsson P990i

----------


## fotorama

nokia 6670, nokia 8800, NOKLA 8800(его продаю если кому нужен то в ЛС (продаю дорого от 5к рублей впринципи ищю лоха который это г купит :Smiley: )) simens-benq 75c.

----------


## MOCT

> его продаю если кому нужен то в ЛС ...
> ищю лоха который это г купит


интересный маркетинговый подход.
и много народу уже обратилось в ЛС?

----------


## NickGolovko

Motorola SLVR L7  :Smiley:

----------


## Muffler

У меня их дохрена было...
Из последних: RAZR V3, Samsung, когда выйдет возьму iPhone.

----------


## FMC

(M) c350>(M) E398>SE K610i (умер)>(M) L6
короче, моторола рулит) (во всяком случае пока iPhone в РФ не продают)

----------


## maXmo

> интересный маркетинговый подход.
> и много народу уже обратилось в ЛС?


а что?  :Smiley:  Думаю, купить лоховский телефон за много денег – это большой понт  :Cheesy:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Alex93

лично я пользуюсь сониками! мне в них прет ихняя функциональность!

----------


## joniscoolkz

как там прикол на сотке...

тебе там твои друзья понараскажут! Бери нокию не ошибешься  :Cheesy: 

Nokia 6230i все нравиться

----------


## GRom

Проголосовал за Nokia, так как на руках в данный момент их моделька 1112. У брательника N70 и матери на ДР подарили 6151.

----------


## Ilana2002

Nokia N73
Samsung 
Sk Ericson

----------


## Arkadiy

А у меня очень не распространённый Benq-Siemens S88 White.
Нормальный телефончик.

----------


## Muffler

Уже 3 месяца пользуюсь Sony Ericsson K800i:



Очень даже неплохой телефон....

----------


## PavelA

Se 750i
пока нравиться, только экранчик маловат книжки читать в электричке.

----------


## aintrust

Apple iPhone

----------


## I don't know

Motorolla RZRV3i

----------


## rubin

Nokia N70 Music Edition

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-первый, ещё в средине 90-х, был от Nokia, работал в аналоговом стандарте NMT-450(кажется)... потом с переходом на цифровой GSM стандарт были разные Siemens'ы, а потом Samsung D900i и вот с Нового 2008 года - Samsung Duos (SGH-D880) ...перешёл на него только из-за того, что он поддерживает две SIM-карты.

----------


## XP user

У меня давно купленный Siemens A55 - функций нет никаких кроме звонить и SMS получать/отправить. И больше мне не надо. Я не люблю терроризм по телефону. Потом, он почти всё время отключён, особенно когда у меня идут уроки с учениками.

Paul

----------


## Rene-gad

> У меня давно купленный Siemens A55 - функций нет никаких кроме звонить и SMS получать/отправить. И больше мне не надо.


 Да и мне тоже  :Smiley:  , но проблема с  Siemens-мобилками: Их после банкротства BenQ никто не ремонтирует, даже аккумулятор фиг купишь.

----------


## SDA

Как поклонник КПК (почитать в дороге и послушать музыку, "дачный" вариант интернета, кстати SMS набивать удобнее, набор SMS в мобильнике всегда раздражал  ) - коммуникатор Asus P526.

----------


## anatol81n

N73
6610
1100  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Пересел с любимой нокии на fly b 700 duo.

----------


## AK-47

SonyEricsson rulez forever!  :Cheesy:  K750i - и подавно... 2 года юзаю и ни единой проблемы, разве что корпус местами потёрся...

----------


## Paranoya

*У меня Nokia N76))) Моя ручная пантерка))) Абажаю свою мобилку...*

----------


## StuPPvir

Нокиа 3230 и Сименс С75

----------


## 1205

Недавно купил смарт Samsung i550, очень доволен. До этого были сименсы и нокии. 2 года был Siemens CX75

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## искандер

Нокиа, модель не помню, телефону уже лет пять.

----------


## senyak

Телефона пока что нема. А до этого был Самсунг X620

----------


## Вячеслав12

Sony-Ericsson w300i - плеер неплохой, да и телефон в целом довольно качественный

----------


## [quote]

Никаким, но на работе все время суют какой-то.

----------


## Белый Сокол

BenQ-Siemens EF81  :Smiley:

----------


## Matias

Никогда не имел мобильного и не собираюсь обзаводиться им.

----------


## Scripter

> Никогда не имел мобильного и не собираюсь обзаводиться им.


Почему?

----------


## Титов Петр

Свой - SonyEricsson W350i. Рабочий - какой-то Philips.

----------


## gdn

Сейчас основной AnyData 505 CDMA для скайлинка, ранее использовал U-300 для тойже сети, для GSM предпочитаю Siemens (которых уже нет) и моторолы.

----------


## LEON®

Всегда пользовался только телефонами Nokia, начиная с славноизвестного 3310. Считаю что есть телефоны, а есть NOKIA.

----------


## Evgueny

Только Nokia

----------


## Wiesel

3310 - навека =) Это был мой первый телефон, лет семь назад. Сейчас он лежит в шкафу у друга и до сих пор исправен  :Smiley: 
Потом был еще какая-то модная нокия 2620 что ли... или что-то такое. Нынче 3110 Classic, пока менять не тороплюсь.

----------


## Wild Spirit

Опрос бы дополнить iPhone'ом  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelP

+1 
приходится выбирать "другой")))

----------


## Infernal_lightning

Sony Ericsson k550i - телефон неплохой, но вот заряжаться он через раз отказывается :Sad:

----------


## tmvs

Nokia.

----------

